# Nilfisk pressure washer



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Out of these 3 which would you recommend....and any reasons why.

Bearing in mind i dont need the patio cleaner or the brush but is the one without a better machine than the ones with the accessories.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c120-3-6-120bar-pressure-washer/54990

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-a...sher-120bar-240v-1-7kw-with-accessories/56399

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c110-3-5-pca-x-tra-110bar-pressure-washer/61462


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

booo my AOC fellow friend. lol

I think the C120 is a good option for alot of people on here, many have been happy with these……. certainly some preferred over the karchers!


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nilfisk-X-Tra-Pressure-Washer-Motor/sim/B001TUYV14/2

Bit cheaper than your bottom link mate. I bought this one, from amazon, night and day when compared to my old cheap karcher.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Boo to you to Tel.....

I wont be going back to a Karcher as mine died...misserably (new crappy plastic pumps)....any way which C120....there are 2 linked....1st & 2nd


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-a...sher-120bar-240v-1-7kw-with-accessories/56399

I`d go for this,due to product contents and not a big price difference either.

Would not even count on C110 due to low flow rate and smaller power motor.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (May 21, 2011)

> Would not even count on C110 due to low flow rate and smaller power motor.


I have this and its great for the car snd other jobs.

Nilfisk C110.3-5 1400W Deck, Drive & Patio Pressure Washer. £69.99

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420205/Trail/searchtext>PRESSURE+WASHERS.htm


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

chewysrixp said:


> Boo to you to Tel.....
> 
> I wont be going back to a Karcher as mine died...misserably (new crappy plastic pumps)....any way which C120....there are 2 linked....1st & 2nd


Id say the 2nd link mate, not being funny you can probably sell on the accessories you don't use or need, the spec is great aswell, im going to get one of these soon.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

cangri said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-a...sher-120bar-240v-1-7kw-with-accessories/56399
> 
> I`d go for this,due to product contents and not a big price difference either.
> 
> Would not even count on C110 due to low flow rate and smaller power motor.


Cheers mate...C110 is out....so between the 1st and 2nd link.

Anyone know how much the patio cleaner and brush will sell for.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

chewysrixp said:


> Cheers mate...C110 is out....so between the 1st and 2nd link.
> 
> Anyone know how much the patio cleaner and brush will sell for.


probably something you can ebay mate, no doubt something will be on there!


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

So patio cleaners sell on ebay for around £20 as do the brushes....but i found this when looking.....is this the same as my 2nd link.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nilfisk-Plus-...owerTools_SM&hash=item3a66a57a92#ht_941wt_905


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Ones a C120 2-6 and the other is a 3-6....whats the diference


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Never mind just seen its a refurbished model.....lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a C110 will be plenty capable. the 520 litre p/h flow rate stated for the C120 is for low pressure iirc, given that most of the time it'll be used on high pressure when rinsing a car off it isn't really relavant. i'd say it'll be around 350-450 litre p/h on high pressure, with a C110 being maybe 350 on high pressure (440 on low pressure). and the C110 is only 10 bar less powerful than a C120 which i would bet on being hardly noticable if used side-by-side...


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> a C110 will be plenty capable. the 520 litre p/h flow rate stated for the C120 is for low pressure iirc, given that most of the time it'll be used on high pressure when rinsing a car off it isn't really relavant. i'd say it'll be around 350-450 litre p/h on high pressure, with a C110 being maybe 350 on high pressure (440 on low pressure). and the C110 is only 10 bar less powerful than a C120 which i would bet on being hardly noticable if used side-by-side...


I take it you use a C110 kev? im thinking of getting one of these and getting shot of my karcher.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

cheers kev...good argument....the C120 is out of stock anyway.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

got a C120 myself, has served me very well in the few years ive had it for now


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chewysrixp said:


> Ones a C120 2-6 and the other is a 3-6....whats the diference


nowt other than the looks (actual spec is identical)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The first one the 120.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

james_death said:


> The first one the 120.


Have you got one...or know what its like.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> got a C120 myself, has served me very well in the few years ive had it for now


which one......


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chewysrixp said:


> which one......


2-6, the 3-6 will be no different in performance


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> 2-6, the 3-6 will be no different in performance


Ok mate is the 3-6 in the first link meant to have a hose wheel


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

OK cheers for all the help lads....decided to wait till the 2-6 came back in stock which it did today....and should be delivered soon, will then be selling the patio cleaner and brush.

Back in low stock if anyone else is interested.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-a...sher-120bar-240v-1-7kw-with-accessories/56399


----------

